# Organic Bloom Fertilizers, so many choices!



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ive been doing some unfamiliar research lately. This season, instead of using a dry organic fertilizer like Dr. Earth Organic 8, ide like to try a one part liquid fertilizer thats is MJ specific. Here are some Ive found. 

General Hydroponics: Bio-Bud
Roots Organic: Buddha Bloom
Fox Farm: Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom
Advanced Nutrients: Iguana Juice Bloom
Bio-Canna: Bio Flores

Now, where do i even begin choosing one? Anyone on the forum have experience with any of these? How are they to mix?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

I use Fox farms Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom. If using the TB, be sure adjust ph accordingly and you get fat sticky icky. 

LAst two runs I used just the Big Bloom (under the idear that it'd be more natural and I didn't have to ph it   ) and found it waaay more sticky but didn't have the density that it had when used in conjunction with the TB. It also showed some phos. def.'s mid flower with just the Big Bloom, so I'll be going back to the TB + BB+molasses/feeding.

When I use them together as per FF's suggestion, I stave off the Tiger Bloom the last two weeks and just use molasses and Big Bloom feedings until the pull.

eace:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks 7GE, good info! Keep it coming guys


----------



## gourmet (Jul 20, 2012)

Tiger Bloom is 2-8-4
Big Bloom is .01.-.3-.7 and has bat guano and worm castings
Bio Bud is .5-.1-1

My water is 7.8 ph so when I use Tiger Bloom, 1 teaspoon it drops the ph in the water to 6.8 so I don't need ph down.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

I always check ph now no matter what...:confused2: that's cool that you know where you're at with your base water ph tho


----------



## gourmet (Jul 20, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I always check ph now no matter what...:confused2: that's cool that you know where you're at with your base water ph tho



I definitely test each time I water.  A smidgeon (technical term) more or less fertilizer can make a difference in the ph.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

I wasn't at all happy with the General Organics line in hydro, but I gave the nutes to a friend growing in soil who liked them. 

Are you aware that Tiger Bloom is not organic?

Don't have any other experience with any of those others.  However, over the years I have tried many different kinds of "bloom enhancers" without noticing any difference in the size of the buds I used it on and the ones I didn't.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2012)

I have used Roots Organics line The buddah bloom is fine. If you look at their ingredients so much of it is molasses based.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I always check ph now no matter what...:confused2: that's cool that you know where you're at with your base water ph tho



I never check my PH, just let the soil microbes keep everything in check. Always have been organic, and i dont see myself "changing over"... for anyone or anything. Just the way i was raised i suppose. Mother Nature appreciates it, im sure of it! Anywho.....:stoned:



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I wasn't at all happy with the General Organics line in hydro, but I gave the nutes to a friend growing in soil who liked them.
> 
> Are you aware that Tiger Bloom is not organic?
> 
> Don't have any other experience with any of those others.  However, over  the years I have tried many different kinds of "bloom enhancers"  without noticing any difference in the size of the buds I used it on and  the ones I didn't.



Thanks for the personal experience THG. Thats all im looking for. Not looking for that "Bloom Enhancer" that promises the world, bigger yields....blah blah blah.  Just a well rounded organic nutrient for flowering, and your opinion on them.

Also i thought that may be true about Tiger Bloom. Thanks for the tip :cool2:



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have used Roots Organics line The buddah bloom is fine. If you look at their ingredients so much of it is molasses based.



:ciao: Rose, thank you soooo much for coming in. I have really been looking into roots organic. Can you elaborate on the Buddha Bloom? "Fine"...lol..is that the good kind of fine? How is it to mix? Heard is was a little hard to work with. The grow journals you do are great, and the girls sure arent complaining! Ive seen you are now mixing your own soil. Are you using the Buddha Bloom with this soil? Or is it a SS? 

Thanks again! 

Drfting07


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2012)

It is mostly NVChef's recipe so yes it is a SS. I just started with it and am not sure how much ferts i will need in flower yet.

It is easy to mix...a tbl per gallon I think. The thing that bugs me is their line has SO MANY different nutes. I like the veg and the buddha the best. 

Do you use teas? It looks like you do. Do you feel you need more than tea cause they are such big girls?


----------



## Kushluvr (Jul 20, 2012)

an amazing bloom enhancer is....

budswell tea........made by.... the guano company!

start at 10ml/g and at week 4 increase to 15

doesnt change ph or ppms of water..........

hxxp://www.hydroponics.net/i/133000


----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2012)

real organics isn't about the nutes, its about the microbes that the nutes breed. In veg high N orgaincs is about bacteria that breed in high N organic matter and in flowering its about organic matter high P and K...because they breed fungi and that's what plants want in flowering. The idea that you are feeding your plants is not accurate, you are feeding the soil.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

:cool2: 

Have a recipe book somewhere Umbra? Ide love to see some of your mixes, soil and nutrient, as well as your N Bacteria/ P&K Fungi mixes! 

Thanks! :48: 

Drfting07


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 21, 2012)

I second that!  Would love to see your mixes Umbra.


----------



## moaky (Jul 25, 2012)

Fungi tea with mollases and powdered kelp and a little of EJ's bloom, meta K, and micro blast and half a cup of volcanic bat guano.  I make it in a 50 gallon drum with heat and air stones.  I double the kelp and molasses last month.  last year a little to much and got some bud rott.

most budding products are lots of kelp and molasses.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I never check my PH, just let the soil microbes keep everything in check. Always have been organic, and i dont see myself "changing over"... for anyone or anything. Just the way i was raised i suppose. Mother Nature appreciates it, im sure of it! Anywho.....:stoned:


 
It's mostly organic if not "natural" the rest is semantics. Ph balancing occurs whether or not you check your ph with the FFOF and a lil goes along way with that (TigerBloom). You can burn your plants with organics, it's just a bigger shock and longer turnaround if you do....Before I came here never ever checked my ph, but I wasn't using a complete soil & nute lineup 

And "yes" with just the Big Bloom and FFOF only regimen, I consider that "organic"...


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2012)

Picked up some Kelp Meal and Brer Rabbit Molasses yesterday. Going to use it as a boost during flower. Teach me the way of the seaweed!


----------



## moaky (Jul 28, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> It's mostly organic if not "natural" the rest is semantics. Ph balancing occurs whether or not you check your ph with the FFOF and a lil goes along way with that (TigerBloom). You can burn your plants with organics, it's just a bigger shock and longer turnaround if you do....Before I came here never ever checked my ph, but I wasn't using a complete soil & nute lineup
> 
> And "yes" with just the Big Bloom and FFOF only regimen, I consider that "organic"...



FFOF is fox farm ocean forest?  I think organic growing has more to do with biology than organic material soil.  FFOF has no bio and neither does big bloom. I don't think it would really be organic growing.  tiger bloom is definetely not organic. FF nuts line is fake organic.  i mean no real benifits.  BB is the only organic part of there nutes, which is pointless if you use there other  nutes that will kill the fungi, bacteria, nematodes, Protozoa, and on. And that's what feeds your plants in an organic regimen. 

if it works than it works though.  But organic I'm not sure about that.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 28, 2012)

Big bloom is organic.  Tigerbloom and Growbig may not be 100% organic but big bloom is.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 28, 2012)

From another thread 





			
				Old SSSC Guy said:
			
		

> Only a guess, but my take on it is that they use chelating agents & EDTA to buffer the release of minerals, else they would so into solution when mixed and potentially OD a plant. Also, EDTA-based minerals will buffer the breakdown of lime (scale) in solution to stop them from percipitating out. Its the same reason many 'pro' grade chemical ferts come in 2-4 parts - they are separating the mineral sources so they will not combine and percipitate lime scale. If you try 1-part chem ferts like "EcoGrow" you will end up with a granular 'sand' at the bottom of the bucket; because the minerals naturally combine and bleed off lime elements which cannot dissvolve.
> 
> Bottom line to me - and its only an opinion - is that FoxFarm is safe and natural. It will not meet the most stringent ogranic requirements - but its natural and not a frankenstein mix of petro chemicals which do not normally occur in the environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## moaky (Jul 28, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Picked up some Kelp Meal and Brer Rabbit Molasses yesterday. Going to use it as a boost during flower. Teach me the way of the seaweed!



Does that kelp meal tell u teaspoon or tablespoon per gallon?  Start now with a 1/4 of what it says and increase each week.  Add it to your tea prior to the beni's. What kelp did you get.  What's the % of nutes.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 28, 2012)

:ciao: Hey Moaky

Its Espoma Kelp Meal. 1-0-2


----------



## moaky (Jul 28, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hey Moaky
> 
> Its Espoma Kelp Meal. 1-0-2


Scratch what I said then.  Use what ever they say. Then double it. The stuff I get is 0-0-17

Great post on the FF from sccc guy.  That's good info if it holds.  The FF website words their info so there is no contradiction. I know there frets are mineral based that have been buffered.  But what with and what does it do to them. Chemical frets are salt based which kills microbes.  FF ingredients in the nute line contain atleast one of these (besides bloom) Ammonium Nitrate, Ammonium Phosphate, Superphosphate, and Potassium Sulfate.  All of which have been documented as harming the benificial micro-organisms in soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2012)

I am new to organics as most of you know, but I don't understand something being "mostly organic"...isn't that like being a little pregnant?  I would think that it either is or it isn't?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am new to organics as most of you know, but I don't understand something being "mostly organic"...isn't that like being a little pregnant?  I would think that it either is or it isn't?



This all depends on your definition of organic. There are quite a few

Some do not consider that they are growing organically unless everyting they use is organic. From the seeds, to the soil, to the pesticides, and fungicides. Then there are the real extremes that do not considerate it organic unless everything they use on their garden is produced right on their land.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 3, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> This all depends on your definition of organic. There are quite a few
> 
> Some do not consider that they are growing organically unless everyting they use is organic. From the seeds, to the soil, to the pesticides, and fungicides. Then there are the real extremes that do not considerate it organic unless everything they use on their garden is produced right on their land.




Im in total agreement with Duck. There are quite a few variations of the title "organic" IMO

The only reason i wouldnt use something organic is pest or disease control. I do use Sevin Dust and Eagle20. But, everything that goes into my planting container is always organic. Base soil, soil additives, drenches, teas and ferts are organic. OMRI certified. Im an "organic dirt digger" But if a bug or disease gets in my way, i nuke it. No second thoughts.

Thats m take on it anyway
Drfting07


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 10, 2012)

Im a personal fan of Advanced nutrients Iguana Juice and their Mother Earth Tea recipes. Never had any problems, micro or macro.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think you can call it an organic grow if you use any pesticides or fungicides that are not organic. I am "one of those" pure organic crazys.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 10, 2012)

i just started with the fox farms have use the grow big, i did see an increse in veg then went to big bloom and tiger bloom my plant have decent looking buds forming are green and look pretty health to me. and although fox farms is working for me i am still going to try the other nutrient packs when i get a chance.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 11, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> The only reason i wouldnt use something organic is pest or disease control. I do use Sevin Dust and Eagle20. But, everything that goes into my planting container is always organic. Base soil, soil additives, drenches, teas and ferts are organic. OMRI certified. Im an "organic dirt digger" But if a bug or disease gets in my way, i nuke it. No second thoughts.



that seems pretty counter productive to me.
you feed them nice clean organic goodness.. then load em with systemic fungicide  

no offense meant.. i know what a PITA PM is, i just really hope you're not a caregiver and all this is personal smoke. 
nothing worse than people thinking they're getting some great healthy organic  pot, meanwhile it contains traces of eagle (yes, i've read how eagle should be gone by harvest if used correctly.. but that makes no sense to me if it's systemic )


i'm an organic grower.. but i make sure it's know that it is '_bottled_ organics'.. i know it's not far from synth and is a far cry from legit organics.. but it's the best and as close as i can get for now 

ones i've tried from your list are just iguana and the gen-organic bio (which isn't stand alone.. you will NEED calmg (or some source in your soil)  )
if you're legit living soil organics, i think the GO bio is a better choice of the two for a boost. iguana is a little chelated.  (oh yeah, GO says it's a no-ph line *if your soil is amended good* ..i don't think mine was, and had ph problems, thought i'd add that  )


----------

